# question about wired xbox mics



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 12, 2011)

OKay so i have heard that you can use a wired xbox controller to use the mic on the PC, however id rather not have to have a controller, joystick, and keyboard plugged into my computer while playing BF3. I dont know why, just seems like a mess. Is is possible to take the xbox mic, since the one i have is the newer one and it only has one prong not 3 like the old ones, and get a 2.5mm to 3.5mm jack adapter to connect to my computer??


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 12, 2011)

It should be entirely possible, but microsoft may have changed the pinout of the mic. (Original xbox controllers were just USB with two of the pins swiched around, they seem to like making standard computer peripherals proprietary for no reason when dealing with XBOX)

AFAIK it shouldn't hurt anything to just plug it in and try out


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 12, 2011)

It should work fine.  If not, there are tons of other cheap options, I'm not sure why you went with the Xbox one, I assume out of convenience.  Anyhow, plugging a mic directly into your front I/O panel is the best bet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 13, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> It should work fine.  If not, there are tons of other cheap options, I'm not sure why you went with the Xbox one, I assume out of convenience.  Anyhow, plugging a mic directly into your front I/O panel is the best bet.



yeah that or my speakers it has a port. Ill pick up a 2.5mm to 3.5 to try it out.

I went with the xbox one, because i dont know it like it and it works and its a mono headset. It also the arm with the mic on it can go to the right of my face(feels more normal) instead of left like most of them.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 24, 2011)

3.5mm Male to 2.5mm Female headset adapter for App...

I jsut ordered this for my xbox mic to use it on my PC, since theres like two powers for mic and then head phones on computers. Which one do i put it into so i can hear the talking from Teamspeak out of the headphone on the mic and also be able to talk, while then hear game sounds and such out of my computer main speakers??


----------

